# Doubt on National identity documents (189 subclass)..



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Dear Team,

While applying for Australian PR under 189 subclass, there is a section where they asks for National identity documents. 

I am an Indian and is working in Oman for the last 10 years. I have the Residence Card (National ID Card) of Oman. Should I submit this card as National identity documents or only Indian documents? Please note that my name, civil number and validity is written in English whereas some other information like my sponsors name and my designation is written in Arabic. Should I translate this?

I have Aadhar card (Indian ID card) from India but the address is different and is showing my new house address in it where as my passport which was renewed after Aadhar card is showing old address (my old house address). Should I show Aadhar card as National ID document? Will the difference in address create any problem?

In the Drop down menu in the application form, Marriage certificate and Birth Certificate is also listed? Can I produce those here?

Your help is required in this matter.

Thanks and regards,
Harish Sidhartha


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> While applying for Australian PR under 189 subclass, there is a section where they asks for National identity documents.
> 
> ...



Can any expert guide me on the above queries?

Thanks and regards,
Harish Sidhartha


----------



## pratik2077 (Feb 11, 2015)

harishsidhartha said:


> Can any expert guide me on the above queries?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Harish Sidhartha



Harish - I talk with my agent for National Identity document, He told me your passport is enough for that. So you can choose option No for 189 visa lodge form.


-Pratik


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you so much Pratik...

As I am an NRI and is living in Oman for the last 10 years, should I submit my Residence card copy of Oman?


----------



## pratik2077 (Feb 11, 2015)

harishsidhartha said:


> Thank you so much Pratik...
> 
> As I am an NRI and is living in Oman for the last 10 years, should I submit my Residence card copy of Oman?



For NRI case I have no idea what document needed to prove your nationality.

But as of my opinion your passport copy enough for that.

*Expat*, please given some valuable suggestion for Harish query.


-Pratik


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> While applying for Australian PR under 189 subclass, there is a section where they asks for National identity documents.
> 
> ...


Dear Experts,

Can any Expert comment on the above queries please? 

Thanks and regards,
Harish Sidhartha


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Please help team.. I need your guidance on this...

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

pratik2077 said:


> Harish - I talk with my agent for National Identity document, He told me your passport is enough for that. So you can choose option No for 189 visa lodge form.
> 
> 
> -Pratik


You are right. Passport is 'the' national identity document. There is no requirement that the address on the passport should be the current one.
Harish - Note that they are not asking passport for proof of address.


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you Evengelist... So you are saying that I should select "No" where they ask "Whether you have a National Identity Document"?

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

So should I select "No" for National Identity Document as Indians dont need this. What about Oman Residence card? Should I show that. Does Indian citizens working abroad need to show the natioal Identity of the contry they work?


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

Hi Harish,

Could you please advice me here? What did you selected? I also have adhar card but I am not sure if it is our national ID? Can we say No?



harishsidhartha said:


> So should I select "No" for National Identity Document as Indians dont need this. What about Oman Residence card? Should I show that. Does Indian citizens working abroad need to show the natioal Identity of the contry they work?


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Yes sameer, just input as" NO"- no big deal or alternatively give your marriage certificate

By the way are you currently in Australia on 457 visa?





sameer84in said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> Could you please advice me here? What did you selected? I also have adhar card but I am not sure if it is our national ID? Can we say No?


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

Thanks. Yes I am currently in Australia on 457 visa



ssingh1 said:


> Yes sameer, just input as" NO"- no big deal or alternatively give your marriage certificate
> 
> By the way are you currently in Australia on 457 visa?


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Cool, Good Luck!

I just sent you PM, pls check









sameer84in said:


> Thanks. Yes I am currently in Australia on 457 visa


----------



## hst (Sep 28, 2015)

I am applying from India and would like to know what all documents are considered as national ID docs, I am very confused as various forums mention different things. I selected 'No' in the visa application where it asked if I have national ID documents because to the best of my knowledge we do not have any national IDs except the passport. Is this correct or do I have to rectify this mistake?
Second thing is that I have my surname on passport and grad/post-grad degrees but it is not mentioned on my HSC and SSC certs. I selected 'No' where it asked if I have been known by any other names. Please let me know if I should have selected 'Yes' to it and do I have to rectify it now?


----------



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

hi, did u submit your oman resident card aswell or no ?


----------

